# guerrillas gusto



## juniorgrower (May 3, 2012)

Has anybody here grown Sensi seeds Guerrillas Gusto?   I bought ten seeds from the tude and started them a couple of weeks ago.  They are not doing as good as the Early Skunk of the Skunk 47 that I started at the same time.  Was hoping to get a little feedback from someone that has grown this strain before.  Thank You.


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

I have not grown it before, but what are your conditions? Whats the soil mix? Lighting? Age? Feeding Schedule? Pics would answer a lot of questions we will have...


----------



## HipsterDoofus (May 3, 2012)

I planted ten regular Sensi Seeds Guerilla Gusto from attitude about a week ago. Used Fox Farms Light Warrior mix. Nine of the seeds germinated within about 5 days. They look great. It's my Nirvana Blue Mystic that are doing poorly. Only two are just barely showing above the soil.


----------



## juniorgrower (May 4, 2012)

Sorry no pics.  Don't have a camera yet.   I started the seeds in jiffy plugs and then planted in happy frog soil.  They are under a ho t5 lights.  I had the light about 3 inches from the tops of the seedlings but thought  that might be the problem so I moved it up to about a foot away.  I have only been giving them water with molasses.   They are two weeks old.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

don't give them molasses yet...that's for bloom mostly...


----------



## juniorgrower (May 4, 2012)

I think the beneficial bacteria need the molasses to feed on throughout the life of the plant.  Maybe I am wrong, I am definitely no expert.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 4, 2012)

it's mostly for adding mass during bloom and feeding benefiacials (thusly building mass...lol...), bout a 30% increase from my experiences...


----------



## juniorgrower (May 5, 2012)

I like increases in yield!!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 5, 2012)

Yes we all do but wait for the molassas for now pilgrem yual might take to somethin and lift ever so gently the soil coverin yur little seedlin to see if there is any life and ifin there is gently spray soil with just water keepin them moist and damp maybe even small clear plastic domes to hold humidity and get yur light back close for warmth and light but be careful not to cook them my friend. Good luck yual make it through but dont forget sometimes we loose some in the battle of the grow.

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (May 5, 2012)

???? Once my girls are showing alternating nodes, which is usually around 4 to 6 weeks I begin using molasses at the rate of 1tbl per gallon of PH'd water.

 My watering schedule is PH'd water,  dry, molasses and PH'd water, dry, then organic nutes (with molasses to feed the beneficials in the nutes) and back to PHed water i dont see any harm adding molasses to your water in veg. This is for organics tho and might not do you any good in a sterile medium until flower like previously said. And dont water with molasses every watering. I do every 3rd.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 5, 2012)

Drifting be very right but keep in mind ifin yual start floodin yur youngin with bunch of stuff right out the gate with the stuff we all knows they be puttin in the soil yual goin to over load burn maybe over dose just weight what yur plants tell ya! Ifin they aint showin to sick or doing anything need wworry bout then dont fix it!! Ifin they be 80% happy and the odd leaf be sickly dont worry be a plant and even house plant shed dead leaves!!! Love yual fireside just tryin help.

BWD


----------



## juniorgrower (May 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I am just finishing up some Pineapple Express that are excellent.  They look like some of the pics I have seen  on here.  I grew them with organic teas and nutes, and with molasses in every watering.  Am I just waisting molasses?  Heat has not been an issue in the room with the seedlings it is staying between 73-77.   But they were showing signs of the lights being too close so I moved it up about a foot above them.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

The molasses is for feeding the microbes in the soil and making it easier for them to "digest" the other nutrients into a more plant usable form. The healthier the microbes are the better they will help your plants to grow


----------



## juniorgrower (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input Ozzy.  Do you use molasses every time you water?   Also how old are your plants before you start adding molasses?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

I use molasses at the 4 week mark anymore and usually I water with it every other watering.


----------



## juniorgrower (May 7, 2012)

The GG seedlings are looking alot better.  I think moving the light further away from them helped.   Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 7, 2012)

Cool...I've only used it during bloom, guess I'll do so now in Veg, I guess it only makes sense...*sigh* Feeds the rhizospheric colonies and whatnot...just nvr put'em together 

Thanks, I also heard that it takes a few weeks in fresh soil for the myco's to germinate so to speak... thanks everyone, and thanks to the OP.

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## drfting07 (May 8, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Thanks, I also heard that it takes a few weeks in fresh soil for the myco's to germinate so to speak... thanks everyone, and thanks to the OP.
> 
> eace:,
> 
> 7greeneyes



Very true 7GE. They have to come out of a "dormant" state and back into a working state. This can take as little as 4 or 5 days and up to 2 weeks when mixing into your soil. Fertilizer Teas can get those beneficials going within 36 hours, using an air pump and molasses/water


----------

